# Anyone else TTC twins naturally? Let me know!! Need a mad twin buddy!!!!!!!



## cdj1

Hi girls! :hi:

I am hoping that someone else as mad as me is trying to naturally conceive twins! As I am getting older fast lol I am keen to finish our family ASAP! 
So anyway, my plan is to do as much as I can to try to conceive multiples! (although if I did get pregnant at all I would be very thrilled!!!!!)

Here is my plan:-
Eat cassava crisps pre-ovulation (from now - I am CD2)
(after reading an article on some Ugandan village with high multiples incidence and their main food source is cassava)
Take Agnus Castus pre-ovulation
Keep my fingers crossed!

If anyone else would like twins or anyone has any advice that worked for them then please feel free to leave your tips!!! Thanks girls xxx :flower:


----------



## HalfThyme007

Hahaha I totally laughed out loud when I read this --- I would LOVE LOVE LOVE to have twins. We don't have any kids yet, so most people who do already think I'm crazy for wanting 2 at once, but I think it would be fabulous. Also, same as you I am getting older fast (just turned 30, eeeeek!!!) and don't want my eggs to go bad! :) It doesn't help that my OH had a dream that we had twin girls a year ago (he could describe their faces and knew their names and everything!), so I guess that may be what got the idea stuck in my head. 

I have never heard of cassava crisps! I will totally have to check that out! I am currently taking Soy (aka 'nature's Clomid') in the hopes it will not only help my ovulation, but maybe get additional eggs to drop too. I have issues ovulating to begin with, so I'd be thrilled to be pregnant regardless.....but I'll do just about anything I can if it means increasing the odds of conceiving twins! :)

Nice to see someone else is as crazy as me! :) Cheers and good luck to both of us!!!


----------



## HalfThyme007

PS: my OH and I were having a discussion the other night about having twins and I have always been under the impression that genetics plays a rather large role, i.e. multiples run in families. I can't think of absolutely anyone in my immediate or extended family that has ever had multiples, so I figured my chances were slim. But OH seemed to think it was more by chance and less genetics.......have you read anything/heard anything about this?


----------



## Emma11511

I want twins, so bad! But they don't run in either of our families or anything, so chances are low :(


----------



## cdj1

Yay! I'm not mad then!!!!!! 
Yes I found this article, and as soon as I read it I ordered 6 bags of crisps LOL!
I also read that more dairy products can help too! Here's the link -

https://www.pregnantfast.net/pregnancy/getting-pregnant-five-ways-to-having-two-babies

Good luck to you too! Keep me posted! x


----------



## cdj1

Emma11511 said:


> I want twins, so bad! But they don't run in either of our families or anything, so chances are low :(

I dont know your age but it helps to be 30+! (I am 35 next year) we do have twins on both sides of our families, but none recently...sooooo.....its my TURN!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## charliekitty

Aww no way how cool is this thread!!! I want twins I never Knew there was natural ways to enhance the chances!! =) xx


----------



## GdaneMom4now

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/693426-call-me-crazy-but-somethings-different.html I would love twins!


----------



## cdj1

GdaneMom4now said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/693426-call-me-crazy-but-somethings-different.html I would love twins!

No way!!!!!!! So cool! Do you think you OV'd twice? I did read about soy actually, I might have to try it next time if I dont get BFP this month! 
When are you testing??? x


----------



## cdj1

p.s. I am no expert but your chart screams pregnant!


----------



## cdj1

charliekitty said:


> Aww no way how cool is this thread!!! I want twins I never Knew there was natural ways to enhance the chances!! =) xx

Yes totally!!!!!! I was shocked too, so gonna give it a try!!!! :haha: x


----------



## cdj1

HalfThyme007 said:


> PS: my OH and I were having a discussion the other night about having twins and I have always been under the impression that genetics plays a rather large role, i.e. multiples run in families. I can't think of absolutely anyone in my immediate or extended family that has ever had multiples, so I figured my chances were slim. But OH seemed to think it was more by chance and less genetics.......have you read anything/heard anything about this?

I have read that its not about there being twins on paternal side, better on the maternal side. In our family there have been twins on both sides albeit a long time ago, and as you get older then your body hyperovulates, i.e. releases more than one egg in order to try and up your chances of conceiving! Clever hey?


----------



## lemondrops

I have twin brothers, twin aunts, twin cousins. Husband has three sets of twin cousins and twin aunts. WHEW. Hope that means our bodies love twins because I would LOVE LOVE LOVE having twins!


----------



## cdj1

lemondrops said:


> I have twin brothers, twin aunts, twin cousins. Husband has three sets of twin cousins and twin aunts. WHEW. Hope that means our bodies love twins because I would LOVE LOVE LOVE having twins!

Well you have better chance than most then!!!!!!! Send me some twin dust please!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## SLH

I would love to have twins, but there are no twins anywhere in our family. I dont think my DH wants multiples though.


----------



## Jazavac

I wouldn't mind having twins at all, but I don't believe in voodoo magic. Or any other magic for that matter. :)


----------



## Futuremommy1

fyi: i had two people tell me eating lots of sweet potatoes increases your chance for multiples...no idea if it's true but i was going to try it this month then i got my bfp but i'll definitely try when ttc #2(&3) 

good luck ladies! I'd love to have twins as well


----------



## MsLesley

Its not sweet potatoes..its the skins of yams...but i would do research on yams before trying them. apprentely in some country they eat alot of them and there is an increase of twins. ive also heard of doubling your folic acid intake can help....vitex also is suppose to help. but what scares me about taking most of these is that they are hormone foods and i dont want it to mess up my natural hormones. i do take vitex, maca and vitamins but i have decided not to mess with yams and soy. also..if you woman do decide on taking yams..its apparently not the ones you buy in a grocery store...read up about it...i also read they come in pill form. =o)


----------



## cdj1

MsLesley said:


> Its not sweet potatoes..its the skins of yams...but i would do research on yams before trying them. apprentely in some country they eat alot of them and there is an increase of twins. ive also heard of doubling your folic acid intake can help....vitex also is suppose to help. but what scares me about taking most of these is that they are hormone foods and i dont want it to mess up my natural hormones. i do take vitex, maca and vitamins but i have decided not to mess with yams and soy. also..if you woman do decide on taking yams..its apparently not the ones you buy in a grocery store...read up about it...i also read they come in pill form. =o)

Yes you're right about sweet potatoes not being yams although I wonder if it is actually the starchy nature of them that is the reason they work? I have ordered some cassava chips and apparently cassava is the correct vegetable that can increase chances of twins. (after reading the above article about the Ugandan village)


----------



## TryinFor1

I would love love love twins! :)


----------



## jeoestreich

I want twins. I am taking Clomid and it increases my chance of having twins by 4x. :D


----------



## cdj1

jeoestreich said:


> I want twins. I am taking Clomid and it increases my chance of having twins by 4x. :D

Yes, are you taking it purely to conceive twins or for medical reasons? Just curious...


----------



## MustangGTgirl

I want twins too and they run strong in hubby's side of the family! His mom had 3 sets of twins, his sister had 1 set, and his brother just had 1 set!! There are none on my side though and the twin gene is suppose to be carried by the mother's side as twins are produced by hyper ovulation (unless it's identical twins which is just one of those unexplained things that happen).


----------



## cdj1

TryinFor1 said:


> I would love love love twins! :)

See, I'm not mad!!!!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

cdj1 said:


> jeoestreich said:
> 
> 
> I want twins. I am taking Clomid and it increases my chance of having twins by 4x. :D
> 
> Yes, are you taking it purely to conceive twins or for medical reasons? Just curious...Click to expand...

Medical, I do not ovulate on my own. But the hubby and I talked about it and we would be okay with twins.


----------



## cdj1

MustangGTgirl said:


> I want twins too and they run strong in hubby's side of the family! His mom had 3 sets of twins, his sister had 1 set, and his brother just had 1 set!! There are none on my side though and the twin gene is suppose to be carried by the mother's side as twins are produced by hyper ovulation (unless it's identical twins which is just one of those unexplained things that happen).

FX'd you never know.....! x


----------



## Babykiser

twins :) i have always thought it would be so cool to have twins! i did conceive identical twins(naturally) at the end of Feb this year, sadly at around 8 weeks my little babies did not make it! i was soooo sad and depressed, it was just plain luck that i conceived identical twins once...hopefully that luck can swing by me once more! :) good luck to you all in your twin efforts! :dust:


----------



## Milty

The first time I was TTC I prayed I wouldn't have twins.

This time.....I'm ok with it... I mean I would be thrilled to be
PG let alone have twins.

The reason for my fear the first time is the twin virus my family has. 

At least thats what we joke about. We have had 10 generations with twins in every one of them on my moms side. My grandmother had 3 sets of twins and my mom is one of the twins. I had 3 more great aunts with a total of 6 more sets of twins. Of my great aunts grandchildren several have had twins. However, we recently realized that from my grandmother none of her granddaughters have had twins so far. Oh yeah and there was 1 set of triplets way back. 

Also twins run on my fathers side of the family.

I'm 36 years old and taller than avg. which I hear increases my chances as well.

And lastly for as long as I can remember I have had O pains on both sides each month.


----------



## cdj1

Wow you have a huge chance of having twins!!!!!! GL xxx


----------



## mama22

Just read your post and it made me smile! I have two year old twin boys (non-identical) and they were my first children. I was trying to think of what I was doing when I got pregnant that might have been different so I could give you some suggestions.. I don't fit into any of the typical brackets for having twins - it was a natural conception, I was 33, slim, no twins ANYWHERE on my side of the family! 

I did the usual good things, vitamins, no smoking/alcohol, eating healthy(ish) food. 

New for me was lots of exercise and I wonder if that sudden change(!) kick started something. It felt like I was just starting to get fit for the first time in my life when I fell preg. 

Then there was the robitussen I took - can't remember exactly but think in the week leading up to ovulation, max dose allowed. 

My big suspicion though is that it had something to do with how my body reacted to coming off birth control (microgynon) I very recently looked into this on google as it's been in the back of my mind as a possible cause. There's definitely stuff out there about it including a site (sorry, can't remember which) that recommends staying on an occasional dose of birth control pills in order to mess with your hormones and induce hyperovulation. (I think that's MAD of course) However, lots of people on birth control come off it, get preg and don't have twins! For the record I got preg about 3 months after coming off. 

The final thing which I personally think had something to do with it, was what a positive and determined mood I happened(!) to be in at the time. I was saying positive stuff to myself all the time about how I was going to get pregnant really easily and the baby would be fantastically healthy etc! I never dreamed of twins however because it really never occurred to me as a possibility. But I have a feeling you can influence your body with your mind and attitude, especially as hormones are connected to mood and emotion.. That's a personal opinion however! 

Finally, it has been a wonderful but utterly exhausting ride having these two lovely creatures. The ability to enjoy the one on one bonding you have with a single baby is somehow taken away when you have twins. You become a little community. You get sleep deprivation X2 (I can't begin to describe the first 3 to 6 months..) You can't just go out and chill in a cafe with your baby like the other mums, it's SO much work. I was talking with another twin mum about it and we said the experience is really not everything X 2 but everything X 4 because whatever you're doing with one baby the other needs attention too. It often seems to be about doing the best you can in a difficult situation.. 

Having said all that, I wouldn't change a thing, they're utterly wonderful and the feeling you get when they both cuddle up one on each side is pure bliss :) 

This has turned into an essay! Good luck to you all with your endevours :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## LucyInTheTeal

OMG this is such a fun thread.

I'm glad I'm not alone!!

My mom is an identical twin ... and they say twins skip a generation. My entire life, I have had one fairly light period month, and one raging heavy month. Every other month like that. I've always wondered if the heavy month meant 2 eggs, and the potential for twins. I'm definitely not targeting that heavy month cycle when TTC ... but maybe I should!

I would love love LOVE to have twins. One big, bad pregnancy and DONE. :thumbup:


----------



## TryinFor1

Lol I think twins would be a dream. BUt I would be worried about birth complications.. as I assume they probably rise when there is two babies in there. lol.


----------



## velvetbetz

haha hello ladies love the posts i am currently pregnant with twins i am 24 y/o multiples run in my moms side of the family which i hear is much better chances of conceiving twins then if it were from your fathers side i am now 18 weeks and wow it takes so much out of me just to be preggers with two compared to one
i have an 19 mo son he was way easier then these two and id almost like to say a bit nicer to my kidneys and bladder lol althoug i absolutley love it im a stay at home mom and well will soon have to put my lil man in daycare cuz my dr's dont want me to do too much as im not gaining the weight i should be instead ive lost 20 lbs crazy enough as that is ive been 138 lbs for the last almost 3 months now as my tummy is growing my arms and legs seem to get smaller =( now i just look like a big egg with sticks as arms and legs lol i wish you ladies luck on getting preggers with twins i can truly say its def an expereince you dont want to miss out on you feel them sooner and how they move its so ...hmmm how should i put this .... its just weird lol when they are both moving together its like i have a lil octupus in me moving its 8 legs all around my uterus lol


----------



## snowflakes120

*Raises hand* I soooooooooooooooooooo badly want twins!! My mom is an identical twin and my dad has fraternal twin sisters!! Hubby has 2 sets of twin cousins on his side of the family.... FX but I really would be just as happy with a singleton too!!


----------



## momof3wants5

Hi, ladies! This thread had died down a bit when i first found it, so I sent CDJ1 (the thread owner) this info below instead of posting it publically....but since we have new posts in the last few weeks, here you go....

The only set of twins in my family is my grandpa (mom's dad) had a set of fraternal twin siblings. Now my family history is weak as no one really had lots of kids after that generation. My mom, aunts, cousins, etc all stopped after one baby (lots of only children running around in my family) but alas I am the family weirdo who has three and in my late 30s has decided that I want more! :wacko: LOL.

Anyway, I first found out about Soy Isoflavones in June, the same month that my Mirena IUD was removed. Funny thing is though that i misread the label completely and was only taking like 30-40mg per day! (DUH) Although it was a low dose, which I took for six days, I definitely had a stronger O than normal - but I O'd two days before my OPK picked up the LH peak and I missed it! (Duh again! Should have listened to the other signs my body gave me.) :nope:

So August 2 was my last CD1 and I took the correct doses of Soy and all other supplements below exactly as stated. I O'd early on CD10 and am now 4w5d. Too early to see if it's twins, but considering that this was the first month trying (I am not counting last month because of that stupid OPK test failing me!) and I am pg - this may just work well......:thumbup:

After extensive reading and researching as much as i could, here is my list of supplements and it is important to mention that _*if you are breastfeeding, you should not take Tribulus. *_


Soy Isoflavones: taken CD2-6 (see below for dose)
Red clover (weak phyto estrogen, present in my Soy pills): taken CD2-6 
Licorice Root: 900mg CD1-7 
Tribulus: 1,000mg taken CD6-10 (would have taken it CD6-11, but i O'd on CD10 so I stopped.)
Evening Primrose Oil: 3,000mg taken CD5-12 
Royal Jelly: 1,000mg everyday beginning CD3 (that is the day i bought it) 
Folic Acid: 2400mcg EVERYDAY since June 26th
3 cups of non-fat milk each day since June 26th
1-3 yogurts each day since June 26th (this is the date that DH told me he wanted another baby!)
_*For the dairy products, they are NOT hormone free & organic - twinning has been linked to the hormones in dairy. https://www.nytimes.com/2006/05/30/health/30twin.html That link will get you to the article by reknowned OB Dr. Steinman of Long Island Jewish Hospital - the man may be on to something..._
** I am also taking 4 adult gummy vitamins (double dose) so I am getting an _additional 800mcg of Folic Acid_, meaning 3,200mcg per day without fail.**


My Soy Iso came in 10mg pills and 40mg pills. The 40mg pills also have 140mg of Red Clover in them as well. I took them as follows:
CD2: Soy = 180mg; (Red Clover 560mg present in pills)
CD3: Soy = 180mg; (Red Clover 560mg present in pills)
CD4: Soy = 200mg; (Red Clover 700mg present...)
CD5: Soy = 200mg; (Red Clover 700mg...)
CD6: Soy = 240mg; (Red Clover 840mg...)

CD6 overlapped with both Soy and Tribulus. I took the Tribuls in the mornings and Soy at night to avoid headaches. The Tribulus came in 1,000mg pills, but the normal dose is 750mg. Here is the link to the Tribulus article. The women's info is down towards the bottom of the article. 
https://www.life-enhancement.com/arti...ate.asp?ID=479

I_* should mention that Yams are controversial *_so I did not take them. _*The Nigerian/Ugandan yam root (Cassava Root) is the yam pill that you want in order to increase your odds for twinning*_. I could not find it in my natural food store or anywhere else in Denver and I will not buy pills off the internet. _*Mexican Yam root (Dioscorea villosa) is in the stores, easily available - BUT this food is not a phytoestrogen and instead rasies progesterone, therefore it may stop ovulation *_and has been used as birth control for centuries. Now you can take it (Mexican Yam Root) after implantation to increase progesterone, but I am a firm believer that if for some reason my body is rejecting a pregnancy because something is wrong, I do not want to mess with nature and try to hold it, so I opted out of taking it, but before my research was done, I did buy a bottle. Just be careful with the Yam roots as it may delay any pregnancy at all. :shrug:

As for Vitex - another supplement that is supposed to be great for female hormone balance - DO NOT MIX THIS WITH SOY OR CLOMID as they cancel each other out. :nope:

Don Quoi - another great herb for balance, but not so great for twinning b/c it regulates hormones from going too high and what you need for twins is high estrogen to grow the eggs, high FSH to grow the eggs and high LH to get hopefully two eggs released. 

Also remember that your eggs must release within 24 hours of each other (before the temperature spike for those of you that cahrt) because a jump in temps of at last 0.4*F indicates that the progesterone has kicked in and will cease all other eggs from releasing. This is where the Tribulus helps because as there are mulitple herbs that can increase estrogen (it is found in many foods) there are no herbs or supplements that can increase FSH and LH without prescription meds. Except Tribulus - but it must be taken by women in limited durations - typically CD9-14, but if you O early like me, I would take it immediately following the soy isoflavones. 

I will stress that I am not a doctor and this is sort of "hocus pocus" as one reader said - so whether or not it works is yet to be seen and honestly, because they were all food supplements, I was okay with taking them for a few cycles to see if it worked. The combinations were my own formulated "hocus pocus" based on extensive reading - we'll see. 

I have my 1st OB appt 9/13 & a scan is the norm at the first visit for my doc. Part of me is nervous - you know - If it's not twins I don't want to be sad, but of course I just want healthy - whether 1, 2 or 3 babies - healthy is the most important thing!

I will keep you all posted!


----------



## twins4me

Hi, new to this forum and thread!! I'd love love LOVE to have twins in my next pregnancy!!!

Here's my story: one son 4 1/2yrs, one daughter almost 2yrs, one miscarriage (dr was sure was twins) early this year, irregular cycles since daughter's birth, but settling into more regular pattern with noticeable ovulation pains (usually left side, but right now this cycle I'm feeling in both however left side still stronger than right).

I'm taking 3000mg folic acid daily, plus magnesium supps and calcium supps. I have just started having epsom salt baths, which I will have no more than about 3 times a week (I've heard it can help stim ovaries, but more than 3/wk can cause yeast infections).

I do have twins on both sides of my family, this is what I know of:

Mums side: grandfather was a twin, my aunty's daughter had twins.
Dad's side: step sister had twins

What do you think my chances could be for my next pregnancy?? I'm wanting to ttc in a couple more months so want to get it 'down pat' now so to speak!!

I'm also thinking about trying acupuncture as I have read that it can stimulate both ovaries.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE LET IT BE MY TURN FOR TWINS NEXT PREGNANCY!!! :happydance:


----------



## sammy1205

I had an ectopic pregnancy earlier this year and it was twins! We were NOT TTC. Twins and triplets tun in my moms side and twins in my dads side (I know paternal doesn't count). I am 36, will be 37 in Dec. My OB said d/t age, the fact that I conceived twins to begin with puts me at a higher risk to conceive them and family history. I am also taking soy CD1-5 as it is supposed to increase your chances of multiples too. We will see. I would be happy with just a BFP!
The only thing I did notice the cycle I conceived the ectopic twins was LOADS of EWCM, I mean LOADs of it! TMI, but it was dripping. I was like WTF!


----------



## Milty

Momof3:
Let us know how your appt. went. I'm curious as I have always wanted a large family. I didn't want twins when I was younger because I wanted to spread my kids out. However now that I'm much older, I figure If I can conceive in a somewhat normal time frame I can have maybe two more pregnacies. If one of them were to be twins that would give me 4 kids which would be great but 5 would be really great! It's not the eight I always thought I had but 4 is not small either. 

While I'm making my wishlist might as well through in there that it would be awsome if they were as cool as my son is!


----------



## Aunie

I want twins sooooooooo bad!!! I day dream about it all the time lol! I have read about all the tricks to conceiving twins and the only one i don't see on here is being over weight. Women you have a higher bmi have a higher chance of multiples so eat up ladies!!


----------



## MumtazG38

@momof3wants5 - 
Hope you don't mind my asking but I'm wondering whether you got those twinnies or not? I tried to search though posts of yours to see if you knew what amount of beans you were having but no such luck. Fingers crossed for multiples for you and me both!!! ;-)


----------



## MumtazG38

Milty said:


> Momof3:
> Let us know how your appt. went. I'm curious as I have always wanted a large family. I didn't want twins when I was younger because I wanted to spread my kids out. However now that I'm much older, I figure If I can conceive in a somewhat normal time frame I can have maybe two more pregnacies. If one of them were to be twins that would give me 4 kids which would be great but 5 would be really great! It's not the eight I always thought I had but 4 is not small either.
> 
> While I'm making my wishlist might as well through in there that it would be awsome if they were as cool as my son is!

I know what you mean! I would love to have a huge family and although I'm still fairly young, the clock is still a-tickin'. And with pcos and being overweight, I may not have that many chances to have that large family I dream about as would be thought if I had at least a somewhat normal cycle. It would be perfect to have twins/triplets/quads right now and not have to worry about it later. Or even two (or more) consecutive sets of multiples would rock two!!!:happydance:

I just keep praying that however many children I'm blessed with may they be as calm, cool, loving, mild-manored, and as perfect as my DS! I never felt like I had to make any sacrifices, big or small, (giving up things I loved, time, friends, romance, etc.) in raising him. The most comfortable and rewarding two years of my entire life!!!:cry: :winkwink:

May God bless us all with our deepest desires and hopes for the multiple beanies we want! :D


----------



## honey_bunch

This is a fun threa :) , I wouldn't mind having twins at all! My OH is a twin and my maternal grandmother had twins (my auntie and uncle) so you never know! Good luck to all the ladies ttc twins I'm just going to let nature take it's course but like I said it would be lovely! X


----------



## MumtazG38

honey_bunch said:


> This is a fun threa :) , I wouldn't mind having twins at all! My OH is a twin and my maternal grandmother had twins (my auntie and uncle) so you never know! Good luck to all the ladies ttc twins I'm just going to let nature take it's course but like I said it would be lovely! X

Wish twins ran in my family too, but unfortunately, despite the fact that everyone had so many children, no one had twins, fraternal or otherwise. Would sure up my chances though if someone on my mothers side of the family at least conceived twins, to birth or no. My mom did have quite a few miscarriages, maybe there were some angel twinnies in there....


----------



## MumtazG38

They do say that if you conceive soon after a mc your chances for conceiving twins are increased. Something to do with hormones being out of whack or something. My mother had quite a few mc's, that might have lead to her conceiving twins before I was born...I've even asked her, but she says that back then they didn't check/ultrasound for twins so commonly, she also said that she mc'd too soon to tell even if they did. You never know...

I just hope everything I've been doing to TTCTwins this cycle works out so that hubby and I can get those oh so wanted twinnies in 9H&H months!!! :D


----------



## MumtazG38

Anyone heard from momof3wants5 lately? I realize she may not have the time to get on here so often as before, but just really wanted to know if her regimen happened to work and if she found out if she's got one or two happy and healthy beans in there....


----------



## Mum4twins

Hello my boyfriend and I really want twins as well and with be trying within the next year. Is cassava leaves from African stores the sme as the ones they are saying eat? because I already buy it almost every week


----------



## HopefulCookie

I would looooooove to have twins.


----------



## serenity9712

I'm hoping to have twins. I have 3 kids already but have always wanted twins. I believe I ovulate from both sides this cycle and had a spike in temperature today crossing my fingers and hoping both got fertilized and implanted. I'm not on any medication. twins runs in my family and I believe I ovulate on both sides. baby dusts to all of us


----------



## MommaCC

Hi ya! Don't know if you remember me but I remember you from our last pregnancies! Just wanted to wish you luck on trying for twins. If I ever read anything I'll let you know! X


----------



## hopefulindtwn

Good article! https://multiples.about.com/od/funfacts/tp/howtohavetwins.htm

So are overweight, almost 40 so all I need now are yams? Lol!


----------



## Lubyloo

Just found this post again and I know it's many years old, but wondering if you had any success with your formula above? I surfed onto your post as I was doing my own research on ttc twins naturally!
Would love an update if u have a spare minute or two! Hope you're well! xx


----------



## Ele3085

Yes please , I would Love Love Love Love Love to have twins! . How can I boost my chances so I can have twins ?


----------



## Hollie_ing

I am wondering the same thing on if the twinning formula worked??? I plan on trying starting on my Aprial cycle that coincided with the lunar calendar for a boy. We be even more thrilled to have twins. No I'm not crazy, I work in the medical field and am fully aware of the complications it could lead to. I am also getting all my bits checked next week. Just curious if I should do this regemine this month to start ramping up the system?


----------



## Hollie_ing

Did you get your twins?


----------



## Xuxa

I have 6 children and I would love twins! Maybe it's worth trying some of the hints suggested here &#55357;&#56835;


----------

